# Film suche :S



## Ell1 (12. Juni 2011)

Hey, 
Ich suche einen bestimmten Film;
ich weiß leider nur noch grob den inhalt 
Ein Softwareentwickler (glaub ich) will beweisen das das Verteidigungssystem von Amerika verbessert werden muss, weil es überwindbar ist.
Keiner glaub ihm und er sucht sich ein Team und hackt Amerika..
Danke für antworten.


----------



## robbe (12. Juni 2011)

Eventuell Stirb Langsam 4?


----------



## dj*viper (12. Juni 2011)

irgendein bekannter schauspieler dabei? namen?


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (12. Juni 2011)

Das müsste doch der Film sein:Stirb Langsam 4.0: Amazon.de: Bruce Willis, Timothy Olyphant, Justin Long, Len Wiseman: DVD & Blu-ray
Der Hacker legt doch auch das Ampelsystem etc lahm oder? 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------

